# G&G Ebony plugs. Anyone done em?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got all my mortises cut for them and the stock milled. I'm curious if the 3/16"/1/4" is of sufficient depth for these?

Also I see some that protrude a touch and some that appear to be flush with the face. Thoughts?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Traditionally with G&G stuff, the ebony is proud of the surface, and pillowed rather than straight edges.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I figured it was proud. I guess everyone does it different.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

it's always proud with G&G.
William Ng has an excellent video on making the plugs.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Always slightly proud. + 1 on the Wm Ng video. I have done them both pillowed and chamfered on the four surfaces and Wm's method is so much easier than the chamfered ones.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

In Ng' video he claims after the 800 with the drill to just sand the edges to relieve the radius.

He says it is so slight it doesnt take much, but it appears a pretty hefty radius to just "take a few swipes".

I'll probably use them fresh off the drill without doing it as it seems like too much extra work lol.


----------

